# Rifle River Access ideas



## Chip (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey folks,

My dad wants to meet me halfway for some trout fishing on the opener. I was thinking about floating some part of the Rifle. I got to looking and realized there are some short floats available up high, and some really long floats between bridges below M-55. Are there any private liveries that would let you launch, or pick up at their locations for a reasonable fee? Basically, if you could give me any recommendations either on the thread or via PM, I'd appreciate it. We'll be floating on my Dry Fly boat, so I'm thinking something that would be a two-three hour canoe trip we can turn into at least a half day fishing trip. Thanks in advance.

Chip


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Check a few of the canoe liveries, I know they put in at selkirk and float down, good spot. There's a small private campground on rifle river trail south of m-55 aways, but not sure when the open. They may let you put in or pull out for small fee if not camping there. Also, take some spawn with you and be prepared, there will be quite a few steel I bet still in the river next weekend. There is a decent set of rapids between M-55 and Alger, so you might want to look at a map. There's a great canoe book out, I think I posted it once in the sticky under "float times", that has most michigan canoeing rivers and the float times between spots, along with rapids and their class.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Chip said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> My dad wants to meet me halfway for some trout fishing on the opener. I was thinking about floating some part of the Rifle. I got to looking and realized there are some short floats available up high, and some really long floats between bridges below M-55. Are there any private liveries that would let you launch, or pick up at their locations for a reasonable fee? Basically, if you could give me any recommendations either on the thread or via PM, I'd appreciate it. We'll be floating on my Dry Fly boat, so I'm thinking something that would be a two-three hour canoe trip we can turn into at least a half day fishing trip. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Chip


Look into floating 55 down to Lake Ogemaw,or Kenneth rd down to greenwood road is a awesome float.Just pm me if you have any questions........


----------

